# Preserving cut boxwood leaves/ branches



## Ripa (Jul 17, 2015)

Hey guys. I know it's not a "live plant", but it relates to them. Anyways, we have a boxwood outside we've not trimmed (hedges) for some time, and when we do, I was wondering if it would be safe to pretty up my invert enclosures with some of the cut branches. I noticed that the thick waxy cuticles of the leaves make the branches efficient at retaining color for some time even after separating them from the parent plant. I heard you can use glycerin to preserve the integrity of many plants, but is that necessary with an evergreen like a boxwood, or would letting it dry out be sufficient?

Enclosures of interest are primarily of arid/ semi-arid animals. 
- _Scolopendra heros castaneiceps_
- _Hadrurus arizonensisp_
- _Mastigoproctus giganteus_
- _Grammostola rosea_
- Leopard geckos (hanging from the top, so that my girls can't lick them)

I know boxwoods have subtle toxins in them, but would it not be true that the plastic/ synthetic plants have comparable toxins if ingested?

Input much appreciated. If I can't put them safely in the enclosures, it's fine. I just notice the _Paraphidippus_ jumping spider I caught outside seems to have taken a liking to hers and webbed it up a bit.

Thanks!


----------



## The Snark (Jul 17, 2015)

Providing you are referring to Buxus, the oils in the stem may be mildly toxic but I would think it unlikely to effect animals.

The stems, branches of boxwood are highly prized extremely dense wood, heavier than water and self preserving due to the oils. Without any preservation treatment at all, boxwood carvings have remained in perfect condition for hundreds of years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Snark (Jul 18, 2015)

Recollections. $au$alito Calif. I happened by an auction of a private collection. There were, behind glass, two chess sets made of Boxwood. Boxwood being the all time favorite of wood carvers throughout Europe for centuries.

One chess set was medieval, the pawns foot soldiers down on one knee, spears at the ready. The rooks were towers with rough stone blocks appearance. The knights were in full battle armor mounted on horses, the bishops in their vestments with crooked staffs. The king and queen in magnificent robes of state. 

The second chess set was labeled Olympiad. The pawns, runners on fingertips and feet on the starting line mark. The rooks, heavily muscled men, one bearing a discus, the other a hammer. The knights were javelin throwers, poised. The bishops were medical attendants with caduceus staffs. The Emperor and Empress sat upon heavily engraved chairs in togas and royal robes.

Each piece was unique. The faces each had their own expressions. All were anatomically correct. The detail so intricate the designs and decoration of the clothing was carved in.

The medieval set was labeled as 17th century, the Olympiad, mid 19th century.  I asked the curate how much they had sold for and he told me it was sealed bids. He then added softly, 'A lot!'


----------



## pyro fiend (Jul 18, 2015)

The Snark said:


> Recollections. $au$alito Calif. I happened by an auction of a private collection. There were, behind glass, two chess sets made of Boxwood. Boxwood being the all time favorite of wood carvers throughout Europe for centuries.
> 
> One chess set was medieval, the pawns foot soldiers down on one knee, spears at the ready. The rooks were towers with rough stone blocks appearance. The knights were in full battle armor mounted on horses, the bishops in their vestments with crooked staffs. The king and queen in magnificent robes of state.
> 
> ...


Off topic but HOLY COW id love to have the midevil set xD.. I bet they ran well into the 6 digits tho xc. 

But back on topic indeed boxwood holds up like a champ xD


----------



## The Snark (Jul 18, 2015)

There are some private groves or gardens of boxwood, often several generations old. Some 'trunks' bent to specific shapes. What is mind blowing is you can have a 2 inch thick trunk with up around 150 growth rings. That is DENSE wood. I believe only second to lignum vitae in hardness and density. Lignum vitae has been used as sleeve bearings for ultra high corrosion environments that would destroy metals.


----------

